# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  beule im auto...

## kleine frau

moin...

grner brink am wochenende: guter wind, super wellen, du kommst nach 5 stunden total glcklich & fertig vom wasser, gehst ber den deich zum parkplatz und...
... jemand hat eine fette beule in deinen kotflgel gefahren... etwas irritiert, aber noch gutglubig gehst du ums auto und findest KEINEN zettel hinter deiner windschutzscheibe...

ich will hier echt nicht den moralapostel spielen - aber sowas ist einfach scheie!  es geht mir auch nicht um den materiellen wert, sondern ums verhalten.

verdammt schade, dass man eigentlich immer fter mit fadem nachgeschmack vom spot wegfhrt!

wiebke

----------


## Unregistriert

Das gleiche ist mir letztens in Frankreich auch passiert!
Kam vom Wasser und meine hintere Stostange hing auch halb acht!
Natrlich weder Zettel noch sonst irgendwas am Auto.

Die einzige Genugtuung war, dass den "Trmmern" nach zu urteilen, die auf dem Boden verteilt waren, der Verursacher noch viel mehr abbekommen haben muss als ich.
Ist aber trotzdem nur ein Schwacher Trost!

----------


## keanolou

das ist schade zu hoeren, wiebke.
jedoch nenne ich einfach mal so woerter, die mir bei dem letzten samstag auf fehmarn so in den kopf kommen:

- taubstumme coolios
- tiefergelegte t5's auf backtonature 'low-budget-urlaub'
- an mein board pissende hunde
- dicker hose kiter
- riss in der masttasche von so einem
- und der spruch des tages: ey komm, lass uns an die nordsee fahren, da geht wenigstens was...

jaja, wir sind eine grosse republic-of-surf familie...blablabla

----------


## Unregistriert

gold - Sommer 2005

schei Tag
- Wind kam immer nur etappen weie, aber zumindest fahrbar
- erstmal schneide ich mir den Finger auf
- Ich surfe 2-3 Stunden gehe zum autozurck und packe klamotten
- fahr los, dann seh ich es dicker ri in der Scheibe,... 150 Selbstbeteiligung und auf dem lack schwarze strimen.

----------


## Unregistriert

moin
ich war mit meiner freundin in orth, fehmarn:
Prima wind, sehr freundliche leute und blauer himmel und wunderschoene suferinnen.
viel spass

----------


## Unregistriert

soso in Frankreich sagst du??? das ist brigens Normal - nicht das es schade ist, aber die Franzosen machen sich nichts aus Beulen und Blechschden am Auto - erst wirst du angebummst und dann hauen sie ab, das machen alle Franzmnner, das ist in Frankreich normal - daher pech gehabt!!!! melden wrde sich da keiner von denen!!! und die Trmmer werden dem auch egal sein!!! 


es darf sich gergert werden!!!

@Wiebke - das ist schde fr dich - solch ein Verhalten gehrt sich vielleicht in Frankreich, aber in Deutschland darf sowas nicht sein!!! leider benehmen sich einige Kiter und Surfer wie Seue auf dem Wasser wie an Land!!! leider, dabei sind wir doch eine gemeinschaft!!!

Aloha!!!

----------


## Unregistriert

Au weia... das grenzt ja mal wieder an schiere Dummheit, ein ganzes Land ber einen Kamm zu scheren... mchte nicht wissen wie tief braun das Kreuz auf deinem Wahlzettel heute ausfllt.

----------


## flautenbringer

> Au weia... das grenzt ja mal wieder an schiere Dummheit, ein ganzes Land ber einen Kamm zu scheren... mchte nicht wissen wie tief braun das Kreuz auf deinem Wahlzettel heute ausfllt.



dein spruch ist aber auch nicht grad von schlechten eltern.

aber mit der braunen sosse hat es sich ja gott sei dank erledigt.

----------

